# Bringing back THE ORIGINAL WWF



## TJTJ (Nov 7, 2011)

Bringing back THE *ORIGINAL *WWF

*Machoman randy savage on cocaine   *

machoman randy savage on cocaine - YouTube

Ultimate Warrior's WWE theme - Unstable - YouTube

Don't smoke kids - YouTube

warrior is wacked!!! - YouTube

Ultimate Warrior goes out of control and shakes his head while I play unfitting music - YouTube


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

the good ole days, wish it would return as well.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

RAZOR RAMON!!!! MY MAN!! "THE CHICAS THEY FO FUN"






YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck...

Good times...

How it all went down the drain...


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 17, 2011)

Watch this vid about the Rise and Fall of Scott Hall aka Razor Ramon....pretty sad

E60: The Scott Hall Story - YouTube


----------



## Tuco (Dec 17, 2011)

Dvo0208 said:


> Watch this vid about the Rise and Fall of Scott Hall aka Razor Ramon....pretty sad
> 
> E60: The Scott Hall Story - YouTube



Yea I saw that a while back, shit was real sad...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 17, 2011)

Dvo0208 said:


> Watch this vid about the Rise and Fall of Scott Hall aka Razor Ramon....pretty sad
> 
> E60: The Scott Hall Story - YouTube


 

I have been wanting to watch this, but I missed it on ESPN...

Thanks for the link...

Will be watching later tonight...


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Oh yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


 *Machoman randy savage  is dead*


----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

Good times as a kid watching wrestling...


----------



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

It's not like it used to be... and it never will be


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember this shit. My favorite was Shawn Micheals or the Undertaker.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 28, 2011)

Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart = EPIC pay-per-view matches. 

I stopped watching it before John Cena came around...


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 28, 2011)

dgp said:


> *Machoman randy savage  is dead*




yeah i know this. your point?


----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I remember this shit. My favorite was Shawn Micheals or the Undertaker.


 

HBK

Best in ring performer of all time...


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

I quit watching it when it started to get weird. I think I still have a VHS of Heartbreak Kid's Greatest hits.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone remember the iron man match with HBK and Bret? Dude came in on a freaking cable wire. One hour of non stop ass kicking


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah the mofo came in over the people didn't he? Fuck that noise. Those dudes we kick ass.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video












Listen to the way the Rock says "it doesnt matter", it sounds like the beginning of a DJ mix.


Commence ass whooping!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah the mofo came in over the people didn't he? Fuck that noise. Those dudes we kick ass.



Yea Bret came in with his whole crew with Canadian flag flowing. HBK's music came on and everyone was like ".....the fuck is he?" 

Few seconds later they look at the top of the arena and there he is, flying in, attached to a cable. 

I remember that match because - 
1) He was wearing an all white uniform, which he never did before (yes I was a major fan).
2) Neither Bret nor HBK pinned each other once. It came down to a draw and THEN they had to rematch that night. 
3) HBK won the title after an 1+ hours of ass kicking. 

Bret would never recover unfortunately. After this, Vince started to fuck him over bad.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 28, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yea Bret came in with his whole crew with Canadian flag flowing. HBK's music came on and everyone was like ".....the fuck is he?"
> 
> Few seconds later they look at the top of the arena and there he is, flying in, attached to a cable.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say he never recovered since Bret did win the title a couple of more times.  Granted, he did end up getting shafted badly by Vince.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 28, 2011)

Too those interested, here is a synopsis of what went down that night -

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...awn-michaels-wmxii-is-the-greatest-match-ever


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I wouldn't say he never recovered since Bret did win the title a couple of more times.  Granted, he did end up getting shafted badly by Vince.



True. Maybe that was an immature statement, as my memory is a little hazy. I do think that Hart was singled out though. 

IMHO, It was painfully obvious and after he left to the WCW and started giving interviews, I couldn't help but sit back and think of how shady some of the stuff, going on, really was.


----------



## Rodja (Dec 28, 2011)

djlance said:


> True. Maybe that was an immature statement, as my memory is a little hazy. I do think that Hart was singled out though.
> 
> IMHO, It was painfully obvious and after he left to the WCW and started giving interviews, I couldn't help but sit back and think of how shady some of the stuff, going on, really was.



There is sooo much backstage politics that goes on in wrestling.  It's why and how Kevin Nash even became a prominent wrestler.  His in-ring work is garbage, but he knows how to manipulate things beyond the curtain.


----------



## 9mm (Jan 3, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar!*

Bring back Brock lesnar aswell, He was the man and an inspiration to me many a moon ago when getting into this game!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 3, 2012)

9mm said:


> Bring back Brock lesnar aswell, He was the man and an inspiration to me many a moon ago when getting into this game!


 

^^^ And Batista...

Lesnar vs. Batista

I would love to see Goldberg back at it again...


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 12, 2012)

Ted Dibiase, Jake the Snake, Scott Hall, The Road Warriors (Legion of Doom)...Man I could go on forever on this. The Bushwhackers, Junkyard Dog, The VonErics... love it


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Sheer (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks bro...for this ....origin web sit,good luck!


----------



## gamma (Feb 13, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo you didnt know yoooour ass better call sombody!!!! Roaddog Jesse James and bad ass billy gun ....lol
  the best intro in the game !!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the saddest thread ever, grown ups (im assuming everyone that posted here is over the age of 21) stating how entertaining WWF is/was. I mean, I feel ashamed of being distracted by this fake wrestling/novel/show back in my days, you fuckers amaze me.


----------



## Buff C (Mar 13, 2012)

Back in the day WWF/WCW used to be entertaining the guys used to be huge and in ridiculous shape always remember the days of Scott Steiner and Buff Bagwell those guys were in ridiculous shape but all year round. I actually flicked through the channels recently WWE is like a kids show and now with the strick steriod testing trying to cover up there lack of size and power with fake tan seriously wtf?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder what happened to Buff?






And Scott


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I remember this shit. My favorite was Shawn Micheals or the Undertaker.



Mine is the undertaker. He look really like a demon.


----------

